

France : censorship is back - anti_star
http://www.sott.net/article/271717-UPDATE-French-appeals-court-overturns-lower-courts-revocation-of-governments-ban-on-Dieudonnes-stand-up-comedy-tour-minutes-before-first-show-due-to-commence

======
anti_star
thats NOT an antisemic show. This is a "pretexte" for censoring him !

